# Bannana pied bhp pics



## zulu (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi,few pics of the little bananas,growing well now.

Colin


----------



## remington (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice NORMAL bhps


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

What's the point in breeding for this 'pied' if you have to turn the snake upside down to see it? Or is it just to have a flash name for it?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice animals Colin


----------



## jinin (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice BHPs Colin, they look nice.


----------



## geckodan (Feb 20, 2011)

Whats a het going to be called - a banana split


----------



## crikey (Feb 20, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> What's the point in breeding for this 'pied' if you have to turn the snake upside down to see it? Or is it just to have a flash name for it?



cause who know it might spread to its body with future selective breeding


----------



## zulu (Feb 20, 2011)

*re Banannas*



geckodan said:


> Whats a het going to be called - a banana split


 
Yep,the golds and ochres and topaz are taken,ive got them marked on the tubs as B1, B2,B3 .....HaHa lifes a bitch LOL the bananna spits are a possibity though,or a super bananna !!



waruikazi said:


> What's the point in breeding for this 'pied' if you have to turn the snake upside down to see it? Or is it just to have a flash name for it?


 
Just a flash name for them,you dont keep golds or ochres i gather LOLz once a week you have to have a round up of the reptiles room and make them stand on their heads for ID :lol:


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 20, 2011)

They look like very healthy little guys, Colin.
I'd be proud to have pythons as attractive as those in my collection. If I bred them I'd be crowing from the roof tops.
Well done.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Feb 20, 2011)

very nice mate, been after a bhp had 1 before there great snakes


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

zulu said:


> Just a flash name for them,you dont keep golds or ochres i gather LOLz once a week you have to have a round up of the reptiles room and make them stand on their heads for ID :lol:



Lol, Maybe you could start a BHP circus.


----------



## harley0402 (Feb 20, 2011)

they are awesome looking bhp but i wouldnt call them pied.


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice handful of bannana pied bhps well done Colin


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 20, 2011)

I think they're beautiful!!!! Simply gorgeous little things, no matter their name! Continue to grow my sweeties!


----------



## zulu (Feb 20, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> they are awesome looking bhp but i wouldnt call them pied.



You speak with fork tongue to uncle zulu!



remington said:


> Nice NORMAL bhps


 
Speak with fork tongue too!



Geck82 said:


> Nice animals Colin



Arr may you have many wives and serpents wise one!



jinin said:


> Nice BHPs Colin, they look nice.



You are a wise observer,blessed be you and family!



Akwendi said:


> They look like very healthy little guys, Colin.
> I'd be proud to have pythons as attractive as those in my collection. If I bred them I'd be crowing from the roof tops.
> Well done.



Arrr you are extremely wise (almost paid supporter) may you live a long life and drink openly from the nipple of life!



Reptile_Lover said:


> very nice mate, been after a bhp had 1 before there great snakes


 
Thanks you are wise too!



waruikazi said:


> Lol, Maybe you could start a BHP circus.


 
Cant say too much but yeh,ime starting circus brother warazuiki !!



pythrulz said:


> Very nice handful of bannana pied bhps well done Colin



You are great supporter,ive paid you off well LOLz thanks


Few of the orange type that come out in the clutches with the banana ones, Da Daaaa some fruiti tuitis Lolz


----------



## krusty (Feb 20, 2011)

looking good,will be interesting to see what they look like as adults.


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 20, 2011)

zulu said:


> Arrr you are extremely wise (almost paid supporter) may you live a long life and drink openly from the nipple of life!



Whatz this "almost paid" rot?

I'm just using an industrial sized vat of buttering up so you'll sell me a snake.
*plus they're bl**dy little rippers* <-------that one was a freebie.:lol:


----------



## scorps (Feb 20, 2011)

Pied?


----------



## zulu (Feb 20, 2011)

lizardjasper said:


> I think they're beautiful!!!! Simply gorgeous little things, no matter their name! Continue to grow my sweeties!


 Thanks,your in the good books


krusty said:


> looking good,will be interesting to see what they look like as adults.


 
Thanks Krusty,your good too!



Akwendi said:


> Whatz this "almost paid" rot?
> 
> I'm just using an industrial sized vat of buttering up so you'll sell me a snake.
> *plus they're bl**dy little rippers* <-------that one was a freebie.:lol:


 
Your extremley wisest supporter blood brother !



scorps said:


> Pied?


 
Your not LOLz


----------



## harley0402 (Feb 20, 2011)

that last pic looks like my male bhp lol


----------



## Minka (Feb 20, 2011)

haha well done!!, the main problem with breeding jags is you cant tell if your female is acting normal or laying on her back because she is gravid?[/QUOTE]


Bringing Jags up in a BHP thread = Fail.
Grow up and get over it. Stop derailing people's threads with your off topic unrelated dribble.
Nice animals Zulu.


----------



## junglecarpet (Feb 21, 2011)

They look fantastic


----------



## phantomreptiles (Feb 21, 2011)

Huhh my male looks the same, maybe he is a a pied....off to get photos so I can make a million dollars - bahahaha


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 21, 2011)

zulu said:


> Your extremley wisest supporter blood brother !



In the wise words of King Julien......I'm a lady, I'm a Lady!

[video=youtube;-6WG6ctb6Fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6WG6ctb6Fw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 21, 2011)

mmm, banana cream pied,...drool,.....


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 21, 2011)

LOLZ. :lol:


----------



## Inkage (Feb 21, 2011)

One of my GTPs has white patches through its belly.. Anyone want lime pied gtps?.....................


----------



## zulu (Feb 21, 2011)

Inkage said:


> One of my GTPs has white patches through its belly.. Anyone want lime pied gtps?.....................


 
You may be onto something ink never know LOL


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 21, 2011)

OHH!!
Purdy!


----------



## ashisnothereman (Feb 21, 2011)

defiantly some amazing genetics going on here. goodluck with your projects. thanks for sharing!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 21, 2011)

Zulu
I think they are all jealous.
I am. WELL done.


----------



## zulu (Feb 22, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Zulu
> I think they are all jealous.
> I am. WELL done.


 
Some good reptiles around these days ian,you must own a fruit shop or a monkey! :lol:


----------



## 1stprincess (Feb 22, 2011)

ive got one just the same as these "banana pied" is this really what they are called? im sorry if i sound stupid, but i havnt heard of this before..


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 23, 2011)

zulu said:


> Some good reptiles around these days ian,you must own a fruit shop or a monkey! :lol:


 
I don't know how you come up with this analogy. Before I spoke to you tonight via phone, I thought you were a rat!

Anyway now we know different, I am keen to see how these bananas & friut tingles come up over the next few years.
It could be interesting times for BHPs as well.
Cheers
Ian

I should add, that if everyone in the herp industry was as willing to explain & share the info that they have gained, or mishaps, over many years, this would make it a more friendly enviroment for the new commers instead of just shutting them out like a lot do. I know that some have a lot to protect, but being in comunication & sharing ideas/disasters can help all.

Thanks To Colin,
Ian.


----------



## dee4 (Feb 23, 2011)

I see somewhere else a pic of a Calico, is the Mum Calico Colin?


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Gee Colin,they are stunners,my only concern is "i dont like bananas" however i DO like them BHPs.....IMO very interesting times ahead with all these incredible looking snakes being bred these days.I would love to see them as adults...So is the circus "Full steam ahead"..lol..


----------



## zulu (Feb 24, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> I don't know how you come up with this analogy. Before I spoke to you tonight via phone, I thought you were a rat!
> 
> Anyway now we know different, I am keen to see how these bananas & friut tingles come up over the next few years.
> It could be interesting times for BHPs as well.
> ...


 
LOL nice talking to you,your projects are interesting!



dee4 said:


> I see somewhere else a pic of a Calico, is the Mum Calico Colin?


 Hi Rob, Yeh i suppose the female is calico whatever that is,not something i push as its changeable and confusing getting darker and lighter at times.
The calico and the bhps with the pigmentless patches underneath may be the the way to breeding wise. Calico could be the het when bred to a bhp that displays the white patches underneath,such as the male i use. 



pythons73 said:


> Gee Colin,they are stunners,my only concern is "i dont like bananas" however i DO like them BHPs.....IMO very interesting times ahead with all these incredible looking snakes being bred these days.I would love to see them as adults...So is the circus "Full steam ahead"..lol..


 
LOL ,im a bananna lover with orange fruit tingles,gotta love the circus!

Ile find some pics of the female and male adults for the circus!


----------



## harley0402 (Feb 24, 2011)

hehe, this is my girl, sorry i just wanted to put up a pic of her lol. hope you like her.


----------



## dee4 (Feb 24, 2011)

zulu said:


> Hi Rob, Yeh i suppose the female is calico whatever that is,not something i push as its changeable and confusing getting darker and lighter at times.
> The calico and the bhps with the pigmentless patches underneath may be the the way to breeding wise. Calico could be the het when bred to a bhp that displays the white patches underneath,such as the male i use.


 
Yeh, sorry Colin. "Calico" for lack of a term, "Colour Changer" or "Rotten Bannana" whatever they are called!! Very rich coloured girl she is too, nice.. Be interesting to see what inheritance, if any, they will have once they reach maturity and bred back at some point.
And she's a NT animal? Do you know the lines behind her?


----------



## hugsta (Feb 24, 2011)

Few more seaons and you can have banana pied calico axanthic ochre chocolate hets for albino ice creams with cherry on top morphs.


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 24, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Few more seaons and you can have banana pied calico axanthic ochre chocolate hets for albino ice creams with cherry on top morphs.


 
Yeah...but it'll still taste like chicken...j/k!


----------



## zulu (Feb 25, 2011)

or "Rotten Bannana" whatever they are called!! Very rich coloured girl she is too, nice.. Be interesting to see what inheritance, if any, they will have once they reach maturity and bred back at some point.
And she's a NT animal? Do you know the lines behind her?[/QUOTE]

Hi rob,the parents were both imports from separate NT breeders several years back


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Feb 25, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Zulu
> I think they are all jealous.
> I am. WELL done.


 
Ha..agree! ^..Choice snakes man!  ..


----------



## harley0402 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi zulu, are you selling any of the banana BHP ?? Do you have a high yellow male ??


----------



## labrats (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for sharing colin so many people b*&%h about people keeping these projects a secret and they wonder why

keep us updated


----------



## damian83 (Jul 17, 2011)

labrats said:


> thanks for sharing colin so many people b*&%h about people keeping these projects a secret and they wonder why
> 
> keep us updated



definatly keep us updated on up and coming seasons???
might be able to con the wife into letting me get one


i like the orange btw


----------



## onthillside (Jan 18, 2012)

banana/apricot/pied/calico/het axanthic.....(jokes) but they are calico/het axanthic and cool looking.
T


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 18, 2012)

hugsta said:


> Few more seaons and you can have banana pied calico axanthic ochre chocolate hets for albino ice creams with cherry on top morphs.



Best bet would be to pair one up with a dirty great black bhp to make banana splits.


----------



## killimike (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice looking snakes T. Do all calicos have this kind of ventral pattern?


----------



## onthillside (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey killimike,
No it actually has nothing to do with the calico trait, it is just a coincidence that it happened to be on this one.
T


----------



## killimike (Jan 18, 2012)

onthillside said:


> Hey killimike,
> No it actually has nothing to do with the calico trait, it is just a coincidence that it happened to be on this one.
> T



Ah ok, thanks. Good to know! They are great looking snakes, must be thrilled that they are 'nanas to boot


----------



## bellany (Jan 18, 2012)

I dont know anything about bhps or genetics but im pretty sure u have to flip a red 'bellied' black snake over to find out it a red belly, or do some people just look down on top and make their decision from there? I'd be proud of having some babies like that, and regardless of name, knowledge or whatever, we all at some stage knew nothing about what we were getting into (not saying you know nothing BHP guy), but seriously the first person that found a snake that had a babys' rattle on the end of its tail and described it to his mates probly thought he was an idiot, but hey they call it a rattle snake now dont they.. Good job on ur hatchies, would love to see you start a new line of bbhps and make a killing.. but make sure u boast about it on here lol


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 18, 2012)

Uh...'many wives and serpents'? The nipple of life?? Sounds like it might be time to cut back on the ol' jungle juice there, zulu..don't want your next breeding project to be pink elephants.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jan 25, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Uh...'many wives and serpents'? The nipple of life?? Sounds like it might be time to cut back on the ol' jungle juice there, zulu..don't want your next breeding project to be pink elephants.



Many wives, What agreat idea. When one has the poos or a head ache, just go to the other one.
The nipple of life, sounds pretty good to me.
If the jungle juice can produce snakes like these, then maybe I had better get me some.

All in all I think is a pretty good project, & who knows what might come of some future breeding.
I love the Banana Splits with cream & strawberries & a splash of bortrytis wine.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 25, 2012)

"Nipple of life"

hee


----------



## zulu (Jan 25, 2012)

onthillside said:


> banana/apricot/pied/calico/het axanthic.....(jokes) but they are calico/het axanthic and cool looking.
> T



Looks nice to me T,heres some pics from to night of some of the rat eating machines.


----------

